# Drivers...this will put an end to the complaints



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok here goes my theory, please tell me who agrees:

I read on here that lots of drivers are angry, lower rates, no tipping, i've read all all

Uber gets the driver's hooked:
So rates were good so drivers bought cars to driver for uber. Uber slashes rates and drivers are stuck

Uber get the rider's hooked:
So rates are low and riders use the service nearly daily. Ive even read some riders sold their cars since uber is cheaper than owning.

*Now here is the good part:*
Once the rider's are hooked.....Uber raises prices up to $1.75ish/mile (not sure the exact mileage $rate) and the drivers are happy again and the riders will pay since they love uber.

You guys will be thanking me later when this happens 

your welcome


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm not sure I can wait until 2025


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Paul Vincent said:


> I'm not sure I can wait until 2025


lol @2025...uber has yet to turn a quarterly profit so this will happen much sooner than most think


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

maybe i know someone on the inside hint hint 

i was right on many other things, and i'll be right on this too


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Guess what....may be after Travis goes to prison.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

I smell bs


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

14gIV said:


> i was right on many other things, and i'll be right on this too


Really? I must have missed all those posts. Please share these many things.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Really? I must have missed all those posts. Please share these many things.


I called the success of UberPuppies and UberHanmer to name a few


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

When Uber raises the rates to $1.75 a mile their cheapskate customers will go back to walking or taking the bus.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

14gIV said:


> Ok here goes my theory, please tell me who agrees:
> 
> I read on here that lots of drivers are angry, lower rates, no tipping, i've read all all
> 
> ...


If this was going to happen it would have happened long ago. Most cities have already been through a few iterations of rate cuts. Any way, the passengers are already paying more, but it is all going to Uber since the significant cost increases for the PAX have been in the form of the SRF price hikes.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

There is no one in current Uber management that knows how to raise raises or even interpret any financial data. 

So this will not happen as long as the current management is in place. You'll have to wait for the next team to arrive at Uber HQ.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok went thru the news and saw this app for uber driver on ios and Android. It tells the uber driver can unite through out the nation thru this app. So spread the word and lets see...

download & install the Uber & Lyft drivers app from the app stores. Here are the links:

Apple app store:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/united-drivers/id1062241191?ls=1&mt=8 or

Google play store:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ratnakala.chatapp&hl=en

For more information, you can visit the United Drivers website:

http://www.uniteduberdrivers.com


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

OP is a fool.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Ok here goes my theory, please tell me who agrees:
> 
> I read on here that lots of drivers are angry, lower rates, no tipping, i've read all all
> 
> ...


Once they have their fleet of driverless cars they will raise the rates BET ON THAT.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

If Uber ever raises rates they will raise their take to 75% to ensure drivers are broke. They hate drivers and they are greedy bastids.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> Ok went thru the news and saw this app for uber driver on ios and Android. It tells the uber driver can unite through out the nation thru this app. So spread the word and lets see...
> 
> download & install the Uber & Lyft drivers app from the app stores. Here are the links:
> 
> ...


Thank you, I downloaded the app.


----------



## notabadguythe (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi all, in South Carolina and it is sucking like rotten eggs, driving today hoped to have one pickup and drop-off on way to Best Buy to get my Xbox one, and there was a surge at 3:30 in the afternoon away from where I was at, went offline, no one on way to BB, and I only wanted to get that one to stay active every 30 days. Glad to see even the common man stands down with this lunacy


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> Thank you, I downloaded the app.


As did I. I also asked them to fix their typos. Best foot forward and first impressions and all that. 
And at least their logo is cooler than the new Uber ones.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

im glad to see many agree with me on this one

the rates will go up and you can etch that in stone!!!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> Ok went thru the news and saw this app for uber driver on ios and Android. It tells the uber driver can unite through out the nation thru this app. So spread the word and lets see...
> 
> download & install the Uber & Lyft drivers app from the app stores. Here are the links:
> 
> ...


LOL at the Paul Ryan quote in the App Store page.

"Every successful individual knows that his or her achievement depends on a community of persons working together." - Paul Ryan.

His family made money from the govt by paving roads and he once had to be on welfare but fights everyday to destroy the safety net and shrink govt to unsustainable levels. Such a community man.


----------



## Avanti (Feb 6, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Ok here goes my theory, please tell me who agrees:
> 
> I read on here that lots of drivers are angry, lower rates, no tipping, i've read all all
> 
> ...


The reason so many people are employed by ridesharing apps like Uber and Lyft are because of their convenience and accessablity to the customer. The low prices are a big part of accessibility to the customer and a main reason why so many people use Uber and Lyft. If you all continue to push for higher wages and health insurance, the prices per ride will skyrocket and we will have way less customers. Your paychecks will be measly and you will put more drivers out of work, including yourself eventually, unless you are just happy with a small paycheck (not enough to pay your bills) and insurance. Also you be helping taxi componies to do away with our rides haring status and really mess everything up. Thank you GREEDY DRIVERS. I by the way am a driver myself.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Avanti said:


> The reason so many people are employed by ridesharing apps like Uber and Lyft are because of their convenience and accessablity to the customer. The low prices are a big part of accessibility to the customer and a main reason why so many people use Uber and Lyft. If you all continue to push for higher wages and health insurance, the prices per ride will skyrocket and we will have way less customers. Your paychecks will be measly and you will put more drivers out of work, including yourself eventually, unless you are just happy with a small paycheck (not enough to pay your bills) and insurance. Also you be helping taxi componies to do away with our rides haring status and really mess everything up. Thank you GREEDY DRIVERS. I by the way am a driver myself.


We are not asking for $5 a mile.

We just want a living pay, every city should be at minimum $1.50 mile, $0.30 min, min fare $5 and NO SRF.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

my prediction this scam will come to an end , remember napster


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Avanti said:


> The reason so many people are employed by ridesharing apps like Uber and Lyft are because of their convenience and accessablity to the customer. The low prices are a big part of accessibility to the customer and a main reason why so many people use Uber and Lyft. If you all continue to push for higher wages and health insurance, the prices per ride will skyrocket and we will have way less customers. Your paychecks will be measly and you will put more drivers out of work, including yourself eventually, unless you are just happy with a small paycheck (not enough to pay your bills) and insurance. Also you be helping taxi componies to do away with our rides haring status and really mess everything up. Thank you GREEDY DRIVERS. I by the way am a driver myself.


Yes, we all understand it can go both ways. The problem is that today it is way too against the driver and way too favorable for the passengers. There is a happy medium that Uber is purposely trying to avoid in their race to the bottom.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Travis Kalanik before UBER used to run a website like Napster, file sharing. He was sued.. then filed for bankruptcy according to the bio in business week or one of the business sites. I'm tired of him pointing out to guaranteed wages that UBER pays (Ha ha ) totally failing to mention that UBER still takes their 20 to 30% commission from the 15 bucks and we have to spend money for gas to make anything.. he ignores that and so does the press. Travis must think we're all morons. Does he even have a penis? Because he sure sounds like a pu××y. Please forgive me if I offended anybody with my Saturday afternoon English


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh my goodness it wouldn't let me post the word pu#sy, kitty kitty kitty


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Paul Vincent said:


> Travis Kalanik before UBER used to run a website like Napster, file sharing. He was sued.. then filed for bankruptcy according to the bio in business week or one of the business sites. I'm tired of him pointing out to guaranteed wages that UBER pays (Ha ha ) totally failing to mention that UBER still takes their 20 to 30% commission from the 15 bucks and we have to spend money for gas to make anything.. he ignores that and so does the press. Travis must think we're all morons. Does he even have a penis? Because he sure sounds like a pu××y. Please forgive me if I offended anybody with my Saturday afternoon English


Well Napster was Sue and shutdown so uber will be in near future. Napster failed coz of music label not going digital and scared. Uber will fail coz of driver not being happy and employment status. The common problem is " making happy bothside"...Napster did not make music label happy and uber did not make driver happy so it will fail.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> Oh my goodness it wouldn't let me post the word pu#sy, kitty kitty kitty


Blame the moderators who are living in a perpetual groundhog day of forum etiquette contradictions and polar opposites.

Just sayin'...


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Paul Vincent said:


> I'm not sure I can wait until 2025


My car won't last to 2025. Can't afford a simple oil change at these rates!


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Ok here goes my theory, please tell me who agrees:
> 
> I read on here that lots of drivers are angry, lower rates, no tipping, i've read all all
> 
> ...


Indeed, I would add that if I owned a nice car, I would keep it parked in a heated underground parking lot and simply use Uber to get around. Its the driver destroying his own car. He is the fool. The rates are competing with bus fare.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Abraxas79 said:


> Indeed, I would add that if I owned a nice car, I would keep it parked in a heated underground parking lot and simply use Uber to get around. Its the driver destroying his own car. He is the fool. The rates are competing with bus fare.


I'm glad someone is willing to admit they agree with me 
I think many people will sell their cars and uber will raise rates..this only makes sense, hook the drivers, then hook the riders, BoooooM more genius things to come from Uber


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

There is something called competition.. if there was uber monopoly,chances are that the rates would be up there,the way taxi operated before these ridesharing threat. So,the only way I see uber hiking rates is when it's direct competion hikes rates and gains market control and supreme popularity over it, which is very unlikely. I can see the rates going lower,not drastically but penny by penny.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Digits said:


> There is something called competition.. if there was uber monopoly,chances are that the rates would be up there,


uber has already squashed lyft like a pesky cockroach, there will be no competition


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

i wouldn't hold my breathe waiting for uber to raise rates you may suffocate. They will raise rates alright when they replace you with driverless cars. they are pouring money into this research. so dont think you stand to benefit from a price raise. 2025? Travis just told elon musk if telsa can come with self driving cars by 2020 he will buy all of them


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Smooth954 said:


> i wouldn't hold my breathe waiting for uber to raise rates you may suffocate. They will raise rates alright when they replace you with driverless cars. they are pouring money into this research. so dont think you stand to benefit from a price raise. 2025? Travis just told elon musk if telsa can come with self driving cars by 2020 he will buy all of them


Funny what he can offer to buy with other people's money, since it technically all comes from Venture capitalists. Can you imagine them buying a bunch of knock off Teslas? Better yet, can you imagine Tesla making a K car model? Not going to happen in four years. No flipping way.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Smooth954 said:


> i wouldn't hold my breathe waiting for uber to raise rates you may suffocate. They will raise rates alright when they replace you with driverless cars. they are pouring money into this research. so dont think you stand to benefit from a price raise. 2025? Travis just told elon musk if telsa can come with self driving cars by 2020 he will buy all of them


I do not see self-driving cars ever working. One or two on the street for testing purpose? Sure. Can you imagine 1000 self-driving cars out and about with everyday drivers or at night? If they had a fixed route, like trains, then yes. But not on what we call streets in the US.

And who would clean the nastiness out of them or help the drunk morons who can barely figure out where they are going or how to use the app?


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

well they think differently


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

14gIV said:


> uber is like a pesky cockroach, there needs to be healthy competition with Lyft to keep the ridesharing market healthy & balanced.


Yep, I couldn't agree more. Nice post.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> And who would clean the nastiness out of them or help the drunk morons who can barely figure out where they are going or how to use the app?


Ex Uber drivers,...


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Ex Uber drivers,...


correct. lol i wish i can find the interview where i seen him being interviewed on a yacht and he said he will hire the ex driver when they are put out of work by driverless cars


----------



## Smooth954 (Aug 25, 2014)

why not ask for 5$ a mile? when uber first came to nyc it was guess what 5$ a mile with a 15$ min plus get this they only took 20% and i didnt experience a shortage of rides. granted you had to have a black car are suv but there were no X. in fact there where better clientele longer trips in both time and distance. People where telling you to wait for them as they have dinner leave the meter running are tell you start the meter i'll be down in a half hour. at the old rate you would not mind doing these thing. The were also plenty trips the went great distances like deep in central new jersey are upstate New York and Connecticut. Driver definitely had the potential of 1000$ a day back then and i would not argue with those claims todays i'm hard press to believe drivers are making 1500 a week net


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Smooth954 said:


> correct. lol i wish i can find the interview where i seen him being interviewed on a yacht and he said he will hire the ex driver when they are put out of work by driverless cars


Really? What did he say he'd hire them to do?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Ok here goes my theory, please tell me who agrees:
> 
> I read on here that lots of drivers are angry, lower rates, no tipping, i've read all all
> 
> ...


How many drivers are having their cars repossessed in the meantime?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Trebor said:


> How many drivers are having their cars repossessed in the meantime?


Uber has actually PAID off drivers cars for them. An uber lady was sleeping in her with her kids after she drove every night for uber.....guess what they paid off her SUV in full$$$ 
Uber does do a lot of good things for its ungrateful drivers


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

This whole thread must be satirical...it's the only way it makes sense.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Uber has actually PAID off drivers cars for them. An uber lady was sleeping in her with her kids after she drove every night for uber.....guess what they paid off her SUV in full$$$
> Uber does do a lot of good things for its ungrateful drivers


Is there a link to this feel good story? No sarcasm. Love to see it.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> Is there a link to this feel good story? No sarcasm. Love to see it.


People always seem to complain but never seem to see the good things. They should be proud to work for such an innovative company. 
Here is the link: http://m.businessinsider.in/A-forme...settlement-with-Uber/articleshow/50554458.cms


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Uber has actually PAID off drivers cars for them. An uber lady was sleeping in her with her kids after she drove every night for uber.....guess what they paid off her SUV in full$$$
> Uber does do a lot of good things for its ungrateful drivers


She was living in her car because uber didn't pay squat, then they deactivated her. This was an out of court settlement, not uber doing anything good for a "partner "


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Stop feeding this troll.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Stop feeding this troll.


Definitely not a feel good story. But glad she won the settlement.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

14gIV said:


> i was right on many other things, and i'll be right on this too


The saying goes:
"If you're going to make predictions, make a lot of them."

Next steps:
Unwatch Thread
OP goes to ignore


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Next steps:
> Unwatch Thread
> OP goes to ignore


Unwatch Thread - Completed
OP goes to ignore - Completed


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxUbermom said:


> Is there a link to this feel good story? No sarcasm. Love to see it.


I think he's referring to the woman who sued them...


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think he's referring to the woman who sued them...


No. He said "Uber even pays off people's cars." Followed Backdash 's policy. Just couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Uber has actually PAID off drivers cars for them. An uber lady was sleeping in her with her kids after she drove every night for uber.....guess what they paid off her SUV in full$$$
> Uber does do a lot of good things for its ungrateful drivers


They paid it off alright. To settle her lawsuit. 
The woman was desperate, so they got off cheap.
Any more "feel good" stories about Uber's generosity and benevolence?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> Definitely not a feel good story. But glad she won the settlement.


I've read a lot of your posts, you're much too smart to take this felon troll seriously.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> Travis Kalanik before UBER used to run a website like Napster, file sharing. He was sued.. then filed for bankruptcy according to the bio in business week or one of the business sites. I'm tired of him pointing out to guaranteed wages that UBER pays (Ha ha ) totally failing to mention that UBER still takes their 20 to 30% commission from the 15 bucks and we have to spend money for gas to make anything.. he ignores that and so does the press. Travis must think we're all morons. Does he even have a penis? Because he sure sounds like a pu××y. Please forgive me if I offended anybody with my Saturday afternoon English


I think UBER is going to go the way of Napster, which may not be a bad thing for those that enjoy working as a driver. I have looked at the mounting litigation being brought against UBER for its actions. Its defense filings are a joke, because it really has no defense. You cannot deem someone as an "Independent Contractor" and then micromanage almost every part of their job and then try and say you are simply " A technology company "

Travis will bail with his billions like he did before. Not sure if he will get his IPO or not. You would be a fool to invest in UBER with its cloud of uncertainty hanging over it. Either UBER goes public or folds, either way its better for the driver. With a public company you have much more accountability. They are not going to to flaunt laws and legislation the way UBER does like some sort of Mafia operation.

Not that I think that LYFT is that much better to drivers then UBER at present, but with them out of the picture, they could be. There is so much potential in the industry to make money as a owner. You don't have to run it like Travis does. Personally, I think he understands the jig is up for UBER, this is why he has slashed rates down to nothing, making as much money as he can, while he can.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I've read a lot of your posts, you're much too smart to take this felon troll seriously.


Was my sarcasm not sharp enough?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> She was living in her car because uber didn't pay squat, then they deactivated her. This was an out of court settlement, not uber doing anything good for a "partner "


So funny no one wants to give uber any credit for the jobs and countless good things they've done...everyone just wants to complain


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> So funny no one wants to give uber any credit for the jobs and countless good things they've done...everyone just wants to complain


They made a job and took a job, net is zero. Besides, 4 people are doing the same body of work which previously was done by 1 guy. Department of labor loves that shit for their jobs report .


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> They made a job and took a job....


Uber gave her a job but they didn't take her job..SHE LOST her job cause she got bad ratings from riders. 
She obviously was doing something wrong since she was deactivated severv times....sorry she couldn't meet the rating guidelines that's on HER not uber


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

14gIV said:


> So funny no one wants to give uber any credit for the jobs and countless good things they've done...everyone just wants to complain


Say Hi! to Travis for us when you see him tomorrow!


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Uber gave her a job but they didn't take her job..SHE LOST her job cause she got bad ratings from riders.
> She obviously was doing something wrong since she was deactivated severv times....sorry she couldn't meet the rating guidelines that's on HER not uber


Sorry if my post seemed ambiguous to you but I'll spell it out for you, I was talking in the grand scheme of things. They have killed a taxi job to create another taxi job. I don't see how they're creating 'jobs'


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Say Hi! to Travis for us when you see him tomorrow!


He is a 5-0 All 5 Stars

My boy is a top rated driver see it for yourself 
haters gonna hate


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> They have killed a taxi job to create another taxi job. I don't see how they're creating 'jobs'


Yes one of the best posts I've ever read. Very true, but you really think the public cares? All they want is a cheap ride...these rides just happen to not only be cheaper, but nicer vehicles, friendlier drivers, more timely, a cool app....the list goes on
Although at the expense of lost jobs, the public gets more for less and will be told this 'created' more jobs than were taken. 
Uber is loved by the public and this love only grows with every rate cut


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Why would you buy a SUV to start. She should of bought a used civic.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Yes one of the best posts I've ever read. Very true, but you really think the public cares? All they want is a cheap ride...these rides just happen to not only be cheaper, but nicer vehicles, friendlier drivers, more timely, a cool app....the list goes on
> Although at the expense of lost jobs, the public gets more for less and will be told this 'created' more jobs than were taken.
> Uber is loved by the public and this love only grows with every rate cut


Give it time, the nicer cars will disappear or are starting to disappear just because the miles and job aren't worth it. People are friendlier when they are getting paid , I wouldn't think that is going to last too long either considering the current rates cannot be classified as 'pay'. Already happening.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Why would you buy a SUV to start. She should of bought a used civic.


No one said she was smart she was another UberLemming would was duped. Sad story cause she was poor and had to live in her SUV with her kids cause she made nowhere near the amt of $$ that she was "told"


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> Give it time, the nicer cars will disappear or are starting to disappear....


Doesn't matter for every UberLemming that jumps over the cliff there's 3 more to takes its place.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Tips are beautiful


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Doesn't matter for every UberLemming that jumps over the cliff there's 3 more to takes its place.


 I must disagree with that statement. Only a finite number of people. Unless uber has its hands in the people making business too.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Tips are beautiful


I had a stripper once ask if I keep change in my car. She gave me some change as a tip. .

Keep in mind, I took her to on one of the most expensive residences in Houston.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> I must disagree with that statement. Only a finite number of people. Unless uber has its hands in the people making business too.


There's plenty of people to keep the system going for ages


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> There's plenty of people to keep the system going for ages


Nope.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> Nope.


And let's not forget uber only needs enough time/lemming drivers to sustain things until they go full-driverless


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> And let's not forget uber only needs enough time/lemming drivers to sustain things until they go full-driverless


Basically for another few decades until they figure out the technology and then another few decades before they get through the legal tap dance. Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

We all know that every car on the road will need a driver behind it just in case they need to take over.

There will never be self-driving cars with no drivers in them. Ever. Anyone that thinks that is living a utopia.

This means there will always be drivers, hence there will always be Uber drivers.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

14gIV said:


> And let's not forget uber only needs enough time/lemming drivers to sustain things until they go full-driverless


This is what's wrong with this business model - declining quality of service, which was the selling point against cab industry. 
When I stared driving for Uber 3 years ago, they maintained a certain level of quality.
Cars had to be 2005 or newer. Drivers, if I recall correctly, had to be over 25. 
Today it is 2000 and 21 respectively. 
I drive Uber SUV, and we still have pretty decent pay and we still maintain standards. But with all the price cuts and over-saturating the market with drivers and car options, my income fell 25% over the period of 3 years. I no longer offer anything free, like water and candy. My rating is still in top 5%, same with my hourly average. But if it (income) falls another 5-10% over the next year, I'll be looking for a better gig. I still have options. And offers.
By the way, full-driverless is not going to happen any time soon. Kind of like with auto-pilot. Humans must be present to take over, when shit goes wrong, and they gotsta get paid.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

14gIV said:


> So funny no one wants to give uber any credit for the jobs and countless good things they've done...everyone just wants to complain


I can't name any truly good things done by Uber.
Every move they make is based upon breaking the law, avoidance of paying taxes, or political spin. 
Every time there's anything negative put out there, they throw puppies or kittens up to distract the lemming riders. Their "statistics are all nonsense, but since they're backed by some of the largest corporations and shady wall street banks, they manage to get their idiotic numbers printed without question.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

tohellwithu said:


> Guess what....may be after Travis goes to prison.


If those crooked bankers aren't going to prison for collapsing the world's economy, than Travis surely won't go to prison for screwing his drivers.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> We all know that every car on the road will need a driver behind it just in case they need to take over.
> There will never be self-driving cars with no drivers in them. Ever


Hmmm sounds like the movie store Blockbuster "everyone will always watch movies at home" 
What happened to them?
Technology is what happened...movie streaming too over and Blockbuster scrambled and came up with the "no late fees modo" 
It was too late....they got squashed like a pesky cockroach. 
There will be driverless cars and "driverless" does mean someone will be on the car "just in case" something happens....nope driverless means driverless and it's the future. Either embrace it Blockbuster or get crushed by it


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Hmmm sounds like the movie store Blockbuster "everyone will always watch movies at home"
> What happened to them?
> Technology is what happened...movie streaming too over and Blockbuster scrambled and came up with the "no late fees modo"
> It was too late....they got squashed like a pesky cockroach.
> There will be driverless cars and "driverless" does mean someone will be on the car "just in case" something happens....nope driverless means driverless and it's the future. Either embrace it Blockbuster or get crushed by it


Just like the autopilot feature in airplanes? Been around for decades right ? It can do everything from cruising to landing and yet they still employ two pilots to sit behind the controls, just in case.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Their "statistics are all nonsense, but since they're backed by some of the largest corporations and shady wall street banks, they manage to get their idiotic numbers printed without question.


You're right their statistics are laughable and make it seems like drivers are making more....hmmmm drivers making more $ but they're striking...ummm ok uber

And statistics can aka be skewed the other direction too....drivers on here say they "lose $ on every ride" ummm ok driver....both sides stretch the truth quite a lot, but 1-side is back by Big $$$ and politics the other side is backed by nada


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> Just like the autopilot feature in airplanes? Been around for decades right ? It can do everything from cruising to landing and yet they still employ two pilots to sit behind the controls, just in case.


lol @ comparing airplanes to cars
and US Cimmerians airplanes need 3 not 2 pilots


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> lol @ comparing airplanes to cars
> and US Cimmerians airplanes need 3 not 2 pilots


Yep, road travel is more dangerous than air travel and that's only factoring volume. What the heck is a cimmerian? And please research a little before posting ,even google will help you, most commercial airplanes fly a crew of 2, the flight engineer is rarely seen nowadays.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> And please research a little before posting ,even google will help you, most commercial airplanes fly a crew of 2, the flight engineer is rarely seen nowadays.


Meh I don't fly on poverty UberX like airlines...only international jumbo jets via business class for me


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Meh I don't fly on poverty UberX like airlines...only international jumbo jets via business class for me


Hahahahahaha sure you do.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

A phlebotomist that travels business class on international flights and steals from Über drivers. What? Do you buy coach and sneak up to business class like you do when you "misplace" the pin?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> im glad to see many agree with me on this one
> 
> the rates will go up and you can etch that in stone!!!


You are funny!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Smooth954 said:


> i wouldn't hold my breathe waiting for uber to raise rates you may suffocate. They will raise rates alright when they replace you with driverless cars. they are pouring money into this research. so dont think you stand to benefit from a price raise. 2025? Travis just told elon musk if telsa can come with self driving cars by 2020 he will buy all of them


I too believe driverless cars will come but not likely by 2020. Remember HDTV. In 1989 they were saying all tv-s would be HD by 1994. When did it actually happen? Significantly later....I am too lazy to google the year. We are a long way away from driverless so if this is the crux of any pisition's argument...lame! And Uber isn't going to raise the rates, silly!! How does someone actually believe this?? Oh but they said....yea and they also said the killer bees were coming and Y2K would be Armageddon and that global warming was a liberal smokescreen and God exists and Jesus loves you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

14gIV said:


> *Now here is the good part:*
> Once the rider's are hooked.....Uber raises prices up to $1.75ish/mile (not sure the exact mileage $rate) and the drivers are happy again and the riders will pay since they love uber.
> 
> You guys will be thanking me later when this happens
> ...


TravisK's goal is to lower Uber's prices below the cost of car ownership.
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/564072006262325249*









And when rates do go up, it won't be humans driving those cars:
*(Updated) UberROBOTICS| Self-Driving Cars*


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

14gIV said:


> im glad to see many agree with me on this one
> 
> the rates will go up and you can etch that in stone!!!


The rates will go up in 2025 when Uber starts using self driving cars and they have pass the expenses of maintaining a fleet to the Pax


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Ok here goes my theory, please tell me who agrees:
> 
> I read on here that lots of drivers are angry, lower rates, no tipping, i've read all all
> 
> ...


WTF?
I only have one question, how many air miles are you getting for the planet you live on?.
PS; Travis you need to stop smoking banana peels.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> WTF?
> I only have one question, how many air miles are you getting for the planet you live on?.


I will be right and you can etch that in stone!!!!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> TravisK's goal is to lower Uber's prices below the cost of car ownership.


Not only are current rates below the cost of car ownership, they are below minimum wage.

Sustainable is one of my fav Nor Cal buzzwords.... right up there with free range and organic.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

tohellwithu said:


> Ok went thru the news and saw this app for uber driver on ios and Android. It tells the uber driver can unite through out the nation thru this app. So spread the word and lets see...
> 
> download & install the Uber & Lyft drivers app from the app stores. Here are the links:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Hmmm sounds like the movie store Blockbuster "everyone will always watch movies at home"
> What happened to them?
> Technology is what happened...movie streaming too over and Blockbuster scrambled and came up with the "no late fees modo"
> It was too late....they got squashed like a pesky cockroach.
> There will be driverless cars and "driverless" does mean someone will be on the car "just in case" something happens....nope driverless means driverless and it's the future. Either embrace it Blockbuster or get crushed by it


No person ever said that people will only watch movies at home, Travis.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> If this was going to happen it would have happened long ago. Most cities have already been through a few iterations of rate cuts. Any way, the passengers are already paying more, but it is all going to Uber since the significant cost increases for the PAX have been in the form of the SRF price hikes.


I love it when somebody gets it!!! They increased retained revenue with SRF and then "to balance" the "negative impact" of raising the cost of rides through doubling SRF, they lower the fares once again making the driver underwrite the shift in revenue stream. These are lawyers and accountants playing games to appease the investors who want to see more retained revenue.

I double dip....In Indy Lyft and Uber are almost exactly the same fare wise but my net earnings are considerably higher excluding tips. Lyft has a 4.00 min. and since they don't jack the driver around beyond their 20 commision, my min. net will always be 3.20. With Uber's minimum it's like 1.85. Neither can be considered compensatory and I rarely drive rideshare these days because I want these schmucks who think they are the smartest guys in the room to finally feel the full on wrath of the thousands of drivers who work hard every day to make rideshare the revolution it is. If we make a stand, we can change this arrogant mindset!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> No person ever said that people will only watch movies at home, Travis.


yah cause i said the word "only" at home

....move along now I only speak to uberSelect drivers


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> I love it when somebody gets it!!! They increased retained revenue with SRF and then "to balance" the "negative impact" of raising the cost of rides through doubling SRF, they lower the fares once again making the driver underwrite the shift in revenue stream.


if you dont like it then quit, uber is in the business of making$$ 
The position of an uberX driver is paid exactly what the going rate should be.....many here will disagree but sorry you're a body behind a steering wheel driving people around sorry thats not going to be a high paying job, its right in-line with a fast food employees pay
if you dont like it quit and uber will find another body to fill in your spot


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

14gIV said:


> if you dont like it then quit, uber is in the business of making$$
> The position of an uberX driver is paid exactly what the going rate should be.....many here will disagree but sorry you're a body behind a steering wheel driving people around sorry thats not going to be a high paying job, *its right in-line with a fast food employees pay*
> if you dont like it quit and uber will find another body to fill in your spot


Wrong, fast food employees get paid more and have less out of pocket expenses.

btw, the "if you don't like it then quit" routine is so cliche' on this board.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

If some idiot thinks we should be paid the same as fast food workers, does it think fast food workers should buy their own grill and pay for the power to heat it?


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't worry Travis will go to jail and uber will be bankrupt. All the uber rep will try to get a real job @ McDonald, Taco bell, Windy's and after that rep can write an article telling "how nice was to control or watch the drivers from my computer".


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

forqalso said:


> If some idiot thinks we should be paid the same as fast food workers, does it think fast food workers should buy their own grill and pay for the power to heat it?


heard it a thousand times....every single trip and uber driver takes is unprofitable and a money loser.
Sure bud sure


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

14gIV said:


> The position of an uberX driver is paid exactly what the going rate should be.....many here will disagree but sorry you're a body behind a steering wheel driving people around sorry thats not going to be a high paying job, its right in-line with a fast food employees pay


Do you really believe that? You put your wellbeing in the hands of the people you say only deserve what the kid at McDonald's is making. When Uber cuts rates 40 percent, X-percent of drivers are now driving are now driving 40-50 percent more to make up the difference.

Since you don't drive you wouldn't know what being behind the wheel of a car for hours on end is like. It get monotonous, mentally exhausting and physically exhausting. So now these drivers, that you entrust your life with, not only unhappy/angry but physically and mentally tired.

My wellbeing is worth more than minimum wage even though yours isn't.

God forbid I ever fall asleep driving but if I do, maybe you'll be my passenger.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

14gIV said:


> if you dont like it then quit, uber is in the business of making$$
> The position of an uberX driver is paid exactly what the going rate should be.....many here will disagree but sorry you're a body behind a steering wheel driving people around sorry thats not going to be a high paying job, its right in-line with a fast food employees pay
> if you dont like it quit and uber will find another body to fill in your spot


Thanks for the cogent advice.....This seems to be a forum for rideshare drivers so it occurs to me that the very nature of this forum is to discuss the virtues and challenges of such an undertaking. Spare me your facile and somewhat clueless understanding of what a rideshare driver's value is but you are entitled to your opinion. If "just quit" is the answer then both your words and mine don't mean much. Sad isn't it?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Do you really believe that?


No one is forcing a driver to drive long hours etc etc..I'm sure the rates cuts suck for drivers but I still stand by the fact that uberX is and should be a minimum wage paid job.
If drivers aren't making minimum wage after expenses, then obviously they're too dumb to learn and it's their fault.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> If "just quit" is the answer then both your words and mine don't mean much. Sad isn't it?


Drivers are just mad they arent making a killing anymore$$$
This is a minimum wage paid job just as it should be..and don't give me that "it's my own car" or "do riders want sleepy/overworked drivers" crap. 
This is all a load of crap...all the public cares about is cheap rides. The public knows they will arrive just as safe in an uberX compared to another typical means of transportation.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

14gIV said:


> This is a minimum wage paid job just as it should be..


Transporting people in an automobile is a minimum wage job? Bus drivers too? He'll the guys driving semis don't have to transport people let's pay them minimum wage too. 


14gIV said:


> No one is forcing a driver to drive long hours etc etc..


You are correct, no one is forcing them. However it doesn't change the fact that many drivers are working longer hours to make up the difference. Some may not be able to find other employment, some may have unforseen financial hardships what ever the case these people who you say are too dumb are responsible for your life for the time you are in their car. Again, I doubt that I would value your safety more than minimum wage, but my son or daughter or myself, I know it's worth more!



14gIV said:


> and don't give me


About the only thing I'd give you is an asset kicking or a free ride 50 miles in the wrong direction!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

14gIV said:


> then obviously they're too dumb to learn and it's their fault.


This coming from the guy so smart he admitted to committing felonies!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

14gIV said:


> heard it a thousand times....every single trip and uber driver takes is unprofitable and a money loser.
> Sure bud sure


You didn't hear it from me. And I'm not your bud. I don't associate with liars and thieves.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Transporting people in an automobile is a minimum wage job? Bus drivers too? He'll the guys driving semis don't have to transport people let's pay them minimum wage too.


Comparing semi truck drivers to uberX-lemmings is just dumb. Truck drivers litterally keep America's economy running. 
Uber drivers quit and riders will still find a way to their destination. 
Truck drivers quit and this would have a severe impact. 
Oh and what I would give for a driver to purposely drive in the wrong direction...probably a karate chop to their throat


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Comparing semi truck drivers to uberX-lemmings is just dumb. Truck drivers litterally keep America's economy running.


But they are just drivers.... what's the difference.



14gIV said:


> Oh and what I would give for a driver to purposely drive in the wrong direction...probably a karate chop to their throat


I would absolutely, 100% do it if I knew for a fact you were in my car.

That karate chop to the throat better incapacitate me, for I would be in fear for my safety at that point and I would definitely stand my ground!


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Drivers are just mad they arent making a killing anymore$$$
> This is a minimum wage paid job just as it should be..and don't give me that "it's my own car" or "do riders want sleepy/overworked drivers" crap.
> This is all a load of crap...all the public cares about is cheap rides. The public knows they will arrive just as safe in an uberX compared to another typical means of transportation.


This is a forum for drivers. Drivers vent, and would like conditions to improve. Is that surprising?

What purpose do you serve on this forum? Do you take pride in telling workers to find another line of work because it makes you feel superior? Is that how you get off because you have nothing better to do or is it because you can't get promoted where you work, and this is how you feel better about yourself?

Do you really find your advice to be helpful to us? Do you think you're the first person on here to tell us to find a better-paying job?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> This is a forum for drivers. Drivers vent, and would like conditions to improve. Is that surprising?
> 
> What purpose do you serve on this forum? Do you take pride in telling workers to find another line of work because it makes you feel superior? Is that how you get off because you have nothing better to do or is it because you can't get promoted where you work, and this is how you feel better about yourself?
> 
> Do you really find your advice to be helpful to us? Do you think you're the first person on here to tell us to find a better-paying job?


What do you expect from someone who thinks his own personal safety is only worth minimum wage


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Two words. Ass hat. Was on ignore and suggest everyone do the same. Fellow Floridian or not. Not worth the energy waste. I repeat ass+hat.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Stop feeding the ego of this idiot troll. He is so vacuous and juvenile that he spooges all over his screen thinking of all that power he has to agitate you.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

14gIV said:


> Drivers are just mad they arent making a killing anymore$$$
> This is a minimum wage paid job just as it should be..and don't give me that "it's my own car" or "do riders want sleepy/overworked drivers" crap.
> This is all a load of crap...all the public cares about is cheap rides. The public knows they will arrive just as safe in an uberX compared to another typical means of transportation.


 Your a troll...I'm out


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> What do you expect from someone who thinks his own personal safety is only worth minimum wage


You're driving a car, you're not operating a commercial airliner...if my driver is driving like an idiot I'll have him stop and I'll get out and hopefully he just left me in an area with UberSelect 

Oh and BooooooM another 1star for that driver hehe


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Miami has Uber select. ..I'll take you there for free


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Miami has Uber select. ..I'll take you there for free


You drive select? If so what are you doing on my thread..this is for uberX and you uberSelect guys are always 2 thumbs up, 5stars, tip$ from me
uberSelect drivers > uberX drivers


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

The problem with Uber Select is that very few people ever use it. So even though your vehicle qualifies, less than 5% of your rides will be Uberselect rides.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> The problem with Uber Select is that very few people ever use it. So even though your vehicle qualifies, less than 5% of your rides will be Uberselect rides.


This may be true in dumps like Cleveland, Detroit, Phoenix, Baltimore, etc...he's in Miami


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Drivers are just mad they arent making a killing anymore$$$
> This is a minimum wage paid job just as it should be..





14gIV said:


> This may be true in dumps like Cleveland, Detroit, Phoenix, Baltimore, etc...he's in Miami


careful what you say about Phoenix, we have the biggest and wealthiest auto auction in the world, the biggest and wealthiest golf tournament in the world, the busiest (non commercial) airport in the country (look up Scottsdale Airpark Municipal Airport), some of the most expensive and sought after real estate in the country(see Scottsdale Silverleaf and Scottsdale Desert Mountain Saguaro Forest) and as I'm sending this, more billionaires attending our Arabian Horse Show then you can even count. By the way, I'm 3 generations from South Florida. Lived in Miami Springs and Miami Lakes in the 60's & 70's. Take out South Beach, and Miami is a garbage pit.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> careful what you say about Phoenix, we have the biggest and wealthiest auto auction in the world, the biggest and wealthiest golf tournament in the world, the busiest (non commercial) airport in the country (look up Scottsdale Airpark Municipal Airport), some of the most expensive and sought after real estate in the country(see Scottsdale Silverleaf and Scottsdale Desert Mountain Saguaro Forest) and as I'm sending this, more billionaires attending our Arabian Horse Show then you can even count. By the way, I'm 3 generations from South Florida. Lived in Miami Springs and Miami Lakes in the 60's & 70's. Take out South Beach, and Miami is a garbage pit.


He doesn't care. He'll troll no matter what you say.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

14gIV said:


> This may be true in dumps like Cleveland, Detroit, Phoenix, Baltimore, etc...he's in Miami


Time to place your sutpid butt on ignore.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> careful what you say about Phoenix, we have the biggest and wealthiest auto auction in the world, the biggest and wealthiest...


I'm always willing to admit when im wrong....so you're right Phoenix and Scotsdale are both very nice cities


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> I love it when somebody gets it!!! They increased retained revenue with SRF and then "to balance" the "negative impact" of raising the cost of rides through doubling SRF, they lower the fares once again making the driver underwrite the shift in revenue stream. These are lawyers and accountants playing games to appease the investors who want to see more retained revenue.
> 
> I double dip....In Indy Lyft and Uber are almost exactly the same fare wise but my net earnings are considerably higher excluding tips. Lyft has a 4.00 min. and since they don't jack the driver around beyond their 20 commision, my min. net will always be 3.20. With Uber's minimum it's like 1.85. Neither can be considered compensatory and I rarely drive rideshare these days because I want these schmucks who think they are the smartest guys in the room to finally feel the full on wrath of the thousands of drivers who work hard every day to make rideshare the revolution it is. If we make a stand, we can change this arrogant mindset!


It will all change when we win the lawsuit and we organize shortly thereafter.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> Time to place your sutpid butt on ignore.


Same.

He's either a shill for Uber or a taxi driver that doesn't realize his system is only designed to make the taxi companies money through their leasing of their vehicles.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Ok here goes my theory, please tell me who agrees:
> 
> I read on here that lots of drivers are angry, lower rates, no tipping, i've read all all
> 
> ...


Are you drinking


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> Are you drinking


No I'm not. 
Uber already hooked the drivers = more $ for uber

Next uber hooks the riders who sold their cars or regularly use uber = more $ for uber

This only makes sense and watch my prediction come true


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

What's the difference, your a shill for Uber, you don't realize that UBER's
system is designed to make the drivers destroy their personal vehicles for
UBER's corporate profits & personal enrichment. At least taxi drivers earn
a middle class living! What do you earn? I would rather lease a taxi medallion
with full commercial coverage, than pay Uber 25% commission, + $1.70 Safe
Rides Fee (SRF), and no tips, then get a 1099 and be fully taxed with absolutely
no benefits. You make nothing and Uber is worth billions!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ace Richards said:


> What's the difference, your a shill for Uber, you don't realize that UBER's....


I never said anything bad about taxis or taxi drivers. 
I will say the general public doesn't give a crap if taxi driver has the licensing, commercial insurance, company training on safe driving etc etc....they only see "how much am I paying?" 
They do not and will never care about any of the above, nor care if an uber driver is destroying his/her car. 
The public only cares about how much $ they are spending and uber only cares about how much $ they are making....and none of this will ever change


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

Taxi apps are on the way, I can't tell you when they will arrive, the best one I've seen
is Flywheel. With Flywheel drivers of taxicabs will be allowed to "voluntarily" accept
discounted fares on an algorithim created to mirror the fares of Uber & Lyft, drivers
are able to accept cash, credit cards, and 20% tip added to fare by default, can be
altered either up or down. Fares will be allowed to be split by riders and displayed
on a new smartphone meter via a new operating system called TaxiOS. New operating
system will allow "ride stacking" and "share a ride". The commissions paid will be
10% of the fare from the driver & $1.00 service charge to passenger. Other apps
that will eventually make there way to South Florida include "Arro", Curb", "Karhoo".
In an unregulated market with unlimited Uber & Lyft drivers you are cannabalizing
each other's overall income, with a race to the bottom. In an attempt to maintain
some form of equilibrium Uber & Lyft will continue to lower there fares in an 
attempt to bring in more riders. This is an unsustainable business model and
rideshare will ultimately fail. Lower fares are not your enemy, it is the continual
onboarding of new drivers!


----------



## notabadguythe (Feb 6, 2016)

Why is it you email support and they act stupid off the bat, "I don't understand the question, can you tell me more," waste of time in urgency!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ace Richards said:


> Taxi apps are on the way, I can't tell you when they will arrive


This will help some, but the public has already fallen in love with uber


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

notabadguythe said:


> Why is it you email support and they act stupid off the bat...


Thank you for reaching out notabadguythe. Happy to assist you here


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

What good will the publics love of Uber have if eventually there are no drivers
to pick them up, the drivers love of Uber is waning! Uber will be lowering the
rates in South Florida on May 1 to .65/mile. If you continue to drive then your
nuts or desperate. First accident or major repair on your car and your toast!
My advice, don't waste your time! You and all other Uber drivers have been
warned!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ace Richards said:


> What good will the publics love of Uber have if eventually there are no drivers
> to pick them up, the drivers love of Uber is waning! Uber will be lowering the
> rates in South Florida on May 1 to .65/mile


Unfortunately it will be a lonnnnnng time before uber runs out of lemming uberX drivers no matter the rate. 
Most of south fl is already .65/mile and i haven't seen anything indicating my fl city dropping from .95 to .65 but for the drivers sake I hope they don't..as a rider I like it and will tip$ the drivers for sure


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

notabadguythe said:


> Why is it you email support and they act stupid off the bat, "I don't understand the question, can you tell me more," waste of time in urgency!


Support is outsourced to foreign countries. English isn't their first language.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Avanti said:


> The reason so many people are employed by ridesharing apps like Uber and Lyft are because of their convenience and accessablity to the customer. The low prices are a big part of accessibility to the customer and a main reason why so many people use Uber and Lyft. If you all continue to push for higher wages and health insurance, the prices per ride will skyrocket and we will have way less customers. Your paychecks will be measly and you will put more drivers out of work, including yourself eventually, unless you are just happy with a small paycheck (not enough to pay your bills) and insurance. Also you be helping taxi componies to do away with our rides haring status and really mess everything up. Thank you GREEDY DRIVERS. I by the way am a driver myself.


How stupid can you be? Once you drive a few months, your tone will change when you find out your not making money . Prices can be higher and have no effect on riders. They don't use uber for the price!


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

this HTML class. Value is http://gothamist.com


----------



## Robcar (Feb 12, 2016)

SafeT said:


> If Uber ever raises rates they will raise their take to 75% to ensure drivers are broke. They hate drivers and they are greedy bastids.


First, learn how to spell, second, its a business, get over it. What did you do before uber? If you don't like it then quit. 
That will be one more rider for the rest of us.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

Robcar said:


> First, learn how to spell, second, its a business, get over it. What did you do before uber? If you don't like it then quit.
> That will be one more rider for the rest of us.


Another delusional poster, and his spelling is just fine.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Robcar said:


> First, learn how to spell, second, its a business, get over it. What did you do before uber? If you don't like it then quit.
> That will be one more rider for the rest of us.


Welcome to forum, new member. Glad to have you aboard. Hope you're out there making life changing money.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Miami has Uber select. ..I'll take you there for free


Just thought of something, you're from Port Saint Lucie. You really drive 100 miles south to Miami for work?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> Another delusional poster, and his spelling is just fine.


Whenever I see posts like Robcar I look to see if it says "new member". Funny thing is, it usually does.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Just thought of something, you're from Port Saint Lucie. You really drive 100 miles south to Miami for work?


Oh hell no! But I'd drive his ass to Miami and leave him there for free


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Oh hell no! But I'd drive his ass to Miami and leave him there for free


you musta forgot bout the kung fu moves i know..my fiends say i should be a UFC fighter....dont say you weren't warned hehe


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

14gIV said:


> ..my fiends


Oh good one... that's funny shtuff...

Like you have friends hahaha ... oh god my sides...


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Oh good one... that's funny shtuff...
> Like you have friends hahaha ... oh god my sides...


whateverzzzz whats next your gf is hotter than mine? 
get outta my thread


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Once they have their fleet of driverless cars they will raise the rates BET ON THAT.


Won't driverless cars wreck their business model. They will need to own the cars, maintain them, insure them etc. Who will clean the cars between rides? If someone throws up in the car how will Uber know before the next rider sits in it? How will they keep them stocked with water and treats? If a rider forgets his Iphone it will probably be picked up by the next rider generating complaints. Basically they have none of these expenses now.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

excel2345 said:


> Won't driverless cars wreck their business model. They will need to own the cars, maintain them, insure them etc. Who will clean the cars between rides? If someone throws up in the car how will Uber know before the next rider sits in it? How will they keep them stocked with water and treats? If a rider forgets his Iphone it will probably be picked up by the next rider generating complaints. Basically they have none of these expenses now.


That's what I keep saying!!! Then they (or some shell/shill company) will be responsible for taxes, and all of the stuff we are. They will go broke faster than ever!!!


----------



## Thehulk (Jul 23, 2015)

excel2345 said:


> Won't driverless cars wreck their business model. They will need to own the cars, maintain them, insure them etc. Who will clean the cars between rides? If someone throws up in the car how will Uber know before the next rider sits in it? How will they keep them stocked with water and treats? If a rider forgets his Iphone it will probably be picked up by the next rider generating complaints. Basically they have none of these expenses now.


No matter how you put it there is hidden costs that uber will realize and luke you guys said they will go broke! They will have a big overhead. Especially in new york. Yellow cabs will run them out the road. Lol. Cant wait to see them in nyc. Epic fail!!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Avanti said:


> The reason so many people are employed by ridesharing apps like Uber and Lyft are because of their convenience and accessablity to the customer. The low prices are a big part of accessibility to the customer and a main reason why so many people use Uber and Lyft. If you all continue to push for higher wages and health insurance, the prices per ride will skyrocket and we will have way less customers. Your paychecks will be measly and you will put more drivers out of work, including yourself eventually, unless you are just happy with a small paycheck (not enough to pay your bills) and insurance. Also you be helping taxi componies to do away with our rides haring status and really mess everything up. Thank you GREEDY DRIVERS. I by the way am a driver myself.


Oh, STFU. There is NO EXCUSE for paying drivers $2.40 on a minimum fare ride when it takes an average of 30 minutes to complete. DO NOT stop the timer when the customer gets out if you have to return to a busy area to get your next ping or return home because your area is too slow to wait in the car (99% of rides). When in downtown Cleveland, I found it RARE that I could even complete a 3rd trip in an hour.


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

As a rider, every time you step into an Uber and pay your fare, you are sending
your driver one step closer to poverty. If you put the savings from that ride as
a passenger into a savings account, you will eventually become a millionaire!


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Uber has actually PAID off drivers cars for them. An uber lady was sleeping in her with her kids after she drove every night for uber.....guess what they paid off her SUV in full$$$
> Uber does do a lot of good things for its ungrateful drivers


you point out the exception like it's the rule. They do one good deed and pay for it by lowering rates to 30 cents a mile/ one dollar minimum fare. You're right. What a bunch of humanitarians!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> you point out the exception like it's the rule. They do one good deed and pay for it by lowering rates to 30 cents a mile/ one dollar minimum fare. You're right. What a bunch of humanitarians!


It wasn't a good deed... it was a court settlement.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> It wasn't a good deed... it was a court settlement.


Ha. okay then the poster I was replying to is wrong. Uber's good deeds=0


----------

